# Vectric Aspire 8.5 software



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi: Need help.I open an existing file ,a list of file come up at the bottom of the page.All files list.I need to add ngc.file to the list.Because I can't get in and change anything on my old files.Linux runs my cnc.Is this at all possible or some other way of doing it? Thank Ron


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

As far as I know, you can't open the file in Aspire or VCP once the gcode has been generated. Sorta like pouring concrete. Once it gets hard, it's a done deal. However, you can open .ngc files in a text editor and make changes to the code if you know how. I don't have that skill.

Now saying that, I may be wrong.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I use Notepad to open and edit the ngc files. Just change the file type from .txt to all files when opening a file.

Jay


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If you're on the linux PC then Gedit is equivalent to Notepad on a Windows PC.


----------



## TinmanCarving (Mar 8, 2015)

A fantastic, readily available text editor is Notepade++. It is freeware that can be found by googling the name. It will open pretty much any file type.

The nice thing about it is there are many plugins available that help with the type of programming language being used.

There are several for cnc machine code (g-code) that will automatically color code all of the different g/m codes to help read the code. Such as G0 moves being in red, and G01 moves in blue, etc.

Rob


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Like everyone else says after it is in gcode form you have to open it in a word processor and manually go through the file and rewrite code like they did many years ago before code generators were developed.

Ron you should be saving your Aspire design files then you can open that file and make any changes you need to make then recalculate the toolpaths. Save the new toolpath and run it on your CNC.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

can you guys actually READ G code?? I just watch all the numbers spin by....and try not to hurt my brain. thank goodness for G code building software. 

I remember giving up on computers in 1977 in college when we had to design stuff in fortran and use punch card machines to write code.... was certain than that they would never catch on..


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

There are a few free g-code viewers out there.... software that will show you graphically the moves the code makes.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scottart said:


> can you guys actually READ G code?? I just watch all the numbers spin by....and try not to hurt my brain. thank goodness for G code building software.
> 
> I remember giving up on computers in 1977 in college when we had to design stuff in fortran and use punch card machines to write code.... was certain than that they would never catch on..


I can read it but it is really boring. It has no story line. It's just up, down, back and forth using a coordinate system and it all ends where it started..


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I can read it but it is really boring. It has no story line. It's just up, down, back and forth using a coordinate system and it all ends where it started..


Aren't you glad Google maps doesn't just spit out a string of GPS coordinates on the screen while we're driving?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> I remember giving up on computers in 1977 in college when we had to design stuff in fortran and use punch card machines to write code.... was certain than that they would never catch on..


Dang Scott!!, I didn't start computing till 1982.
I still have my old Commodore-64 in the closet. 🙂


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

before I started using Aspire I had no clue about Gcode, still can't read it and don't want to. Love Aspire.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My daughter started grade school and they had a deal to get Commodore 64's. Our first step into the future. Weren't they around $500 then?

Favorite game was sreddal --- ladders spelled backward.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Dang Scott!!, I didn't start computing till 1982.
> I still have my old Commodore-64 in the closet. 🙂


LOL..... same here. Also have the Vic-20 and the Tape Drive!!

How many hours to type in a billion lines of code only to find out it didnt work.

Atari, Intellivision, Coleco, Sega Genesis.... the beat goes on.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My first exposure to computing was "Introductory to Micro computers" in my first year of college. The computer was an IBM 360...about the size of a 48 inch dual wide belt sander!!! Yep, punch cards.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> My daughter started grade school and they had a deal to get Commodore 64's. Our first step into the future. Weren't they around $500 then?
> 
> Favorite game was sreddal --- ladders spelled backward.


We may be straying from the OP a little but, yes they were really expensive in 1980s $$$ the 1541 5 1/4 floppy drive was $350 but it was great to not have to rewind the cassettes. 🙂
FF from 1990-2002 and the Packard Bell 386, then 486dx then Pentium Pro.......... Then I got the Network Analyst job with the state and all that time and money finally paid off but my "hobby" turned into "work" 😞
Now I'm retired and woodworking but with the CNC, I can do both. 🙂


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Four c64 and two c128, two 1541 drives and a 1581, a couple of printers and 2 monitors and all kinds of games and software. It is interesting this came up because they are bring out a mini C64 that looks like the original but operates as a game system with some preloaded games. You can add a usb keyboard and program it like the old units. They also plan a full sized version of the system. They were suppose to be released this year.

Back to the original post. 

You can edit gcode but it is no fun and a lot of trouble. The new code generating software like Aspire and VCarve is a great time saver and improvement over writing gcode by hand.

You should *always* save your design files so you can make changes if you find that the project has problems. You might also find that an old file might just work for another job with a few quick changes and re-running toolpaths.


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you too everyone.4th axis is up and running Ron


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ron Reome said:


> Hi: Need help.I open an existing file ,a list of file come up at the bottom of the page.All files list.I need to add ngc.file to the list.Because I can't get in and change anything on my old files.Linux runs my cnc.Is this at all possible or some other way of doing it? Thank Ron


Bringing Ron's original post back up it appears his old files only exist in .ngc form, with no orginal design available. UGH. No wonder I make regular backups.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I figured someone had to have already solved the "unbake the cake or (gcode)" problem. 
Here ya go....


----------

